# Newly planted 29 gallon tank



## cory30 (Apr 22, 2012)

I just planted this tank 2 weeks ago and it's my first planted tank. Within the first 2 weeks, i've already had to trim my Wisteria as it has already grown to the water surface!!The plants in the tank are-- Rotala Rotundifolia, Lindernia Rotundifolia varigated, Wisteria, Red Foxtail, Vallisneria, Dwarf Aquarium Lilies, Cryptocoryne Spiralis, Crypto. Wendtii Red, Crypto. Wendtii Tropica, Crypto. Lutea, Ruby Red Melon Sword Plant, Java Ferns, Anubias Nana Narrowleaf, and 5 bunches of Lilaeopsis Mautitius as a foreground. I keep a SA community set up of fish with 2 Bolivian Rams, 2 Laetecara Curviceps, 7 Red Minor Tetras and a Chinese Algae eater. I'll update progress of tank as it fills out and hopefully i'll soon have a great looking planted tank!!


----------



## niceseol (Mar 7, 2012)

looks good. good luck!


----------



## cory30 (Apr 22, 2012)

niceseol said:


> looks good. good luck!


 Thank you, it's very exciting seeing growth. My fish just love swimming through all the plants. They each have their own spot they hide at every night. Never quite realized just how much better the live plants look in an aquarium.


----------

